# Steam -  allgemeine Fragen



## GRaVe303 (24. September 2014)

Hi Forum,

ich habe auf meinem alten Rechner WRC4 über steam installiert. Jetzt habe ich bei meinem neuen einfach Steam drauf, mich angemeldet und wollte WRC4 wieder installieren.
Nach dem Download habe ich auch ein WRC4 Icon aufm Desktop, aber das Game startet nicht. 

Muss das Game auf dem alten PC zuerst deinstalliert werden? Oder muss ich für so einen "Umzug" anders vorgehen? 
Dachte immer, der Witz an Steam ist: Spiel neu runterladen, Savegames sind eh online und los gehts. Oder denk ich da falsch?

Wenn man zum umziehen noch Daten von der alten Platte braucht, was macht man wenn die mal tot wäre?

Danke euch, schonmal.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2014)

Du brauchst keine alten Daten.
Versuch das Spiel mal direkt aus der Steam Bibliothek heraus zu starten, vielleicht ist ja nur deine Verknüpfung kaputt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. September 2014)

Ja ich habe mehrere Spiele jeweils auf meinem PC und auf dem Laptop. Wenn ich zB. Skyrim auf dem Lappi gezockt habe, lädt Steam automatisch das save in die Cloud und wenn ich mich am PC anmelde aktualisiert es schnell und ich kann da weiter machen wo ich aufgehört habe.

Es muss an WRC4 liegen. Wie schon vorgeschlagen, versuchs mal aus der Biblio zu starten. Wenns nicht geht versuchs per Icon, aber mit Adminrechten.


----------



## unre4l (24. September 2014)

Du brauchst das Spiel nicht auf dem alten PC zu deinstallieren. Desweiteren werden nicht alle Spielstände immer online gespeichert, denn das passiert nur bei Spielen, welche auch die Steam Cloud unterstützen (quasi alle neuere Spiele). Dass das Spiel nicht mehr will ist allerdings schon seltsam. 
Hast du bzw. Steam alle nötigen Frameworks installiert?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. September 2014)

unre4l schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden nicht alle Spielstände immer online gespeichert, denn das passiert nur bei Spielen, welche auch die Steam Cloud unterstützen (quasi alle neuere Spiele).


 
Naja es erschien 2013 und hat Cloud support. Es startet bei Ihm einfach nicht.

Das mit dem Framework könnte auch sein.
@TE: Hast du mal Probiert .NET zu aktualisieren?


----------



## GRaVe303 (24. September 2014)

Hm. Also aus der Steam Bibliothek startet es auch nicht. Aber schonmal gut zu wissen, das man nichts vom alten PC braucht.

@Bunny_Joe: Interessant das man auch hin und her springen kann.

@unre4l: Da muss ich erstmal nach schaun. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das ich beim ersten mal Steam verwenden, auf meinem alten PC, da etwas extra nachinstalliert hätte.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. September 2014)

GRaVe303 schrieb:


> @unre4l: Da muss ich erstmal nach schaun. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das ich beim ersten mal Steam verwenden, auf meinem alten PC, da etwas extra nachinstalliert hätte.


 
Weil du gewisse DirectX updates, Framework updates auch bei anderen Spielen automatisch installiert. So ein frisches Windows kann zum Spielen ziemlich leer sein und du muss bei manchen Spielen dann selbst Hand anlegen.

Edit:
http://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/1/810939351035505436/
Anscheinend hatte ich recht. Installier mal DirectX neu.


----------



## GRaVe303 (24. September 2014)

@Bunny_Joe: das klingt vielversprechend. Werde ich heute Abend direkt mal versuchen. (bin noch @ Work) Besten dank und ich werde berichten


----------



## xpSyk (24. September 2014)

Schreib mal in die Startoptionen bei Steam "-window" oder "-windowed". Das hat mir schon bei vielen Spielen geholfen die nicht starten wollten.


----------



## Shona (24. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Naja es erschien 2013 und hat Cloud support.


 Cloud Support heisst nicht das es dann auch von der Cloud liest 
Zwar werden die Spielstände in der Cloud gespeichert aber es muss auch die Lokale Datei da sein damit er sie vergleichen kann und ggf. runterladen.
Deswegen sage ich immer speichert mit dem GameSave Manager alle Savegames in einem Backup und spielt das danach wieder auf.

Wer sich vorher also nicht informiert ist selbst schuld wenn alles weg ist. Diesen Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums Thread, hätte z. B. Google ausgepuckt und indem wird es auch nochmal erklärt das man eben alle Ordner sichern muss auch X:\Steam\userdata\STEAMID\ welches die Clouddateien sind


----------



## BabaYaga (25. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich immer speichert mit dem GameSave Manager alle Savegames in einem Backup und spielt das danach wieder auf.



Coole Sache das Teil. Danke für den Link


----------



## GRaVe303 (25. September 2014)

@all: nach einer neuinstallation von DirectX lief WRC4 dann auch. Vielen dank für die Hilfe 

@shona: cooles tool. Werd ich zur Sicherheit in Zukunft nutzen.


----------



## Valdasaar (25. September 2014)

Hab eine Frage

Wenn ich mir eine Retail Version aus UK besorge und die dann Bei Steam registriere kann ich dann auch die deutsche Sprache runterladen?

Danke


----------



## marvinj (26. September 2014)

Ich glaube, Steam ist egal, aus welchem Land der Key kommt, in Deutschland bekommst auch Deutch (glaube ich  )


----------



## Shona (27. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Steam ist egal, aus welchem Land der Key kommt, in Deutschland bekommst auch Deutch (glaube ich  )


 Jein, bei RU Keys gibt es eine 80% Chance das du auch nur in RU spielen kannst, auch das du nur mit einer RU IP das Spiel starten kannst und ebenfalls das du eine RU IP zum aktivieren brauchst 
Valve bzw. die Publisher machen mitlerweile vieles um zu verhindern das man diese RU Keys außerhalb RU aktivieren kann. 

Bei UK Spielen bzw. EU Spielen ist aber immer Deutsch als Sprache drin. Die Ausnahme wäre das es das Spiel nicht auf Deutsch oder einer anderen Sprache gibt wie es bei The Walking Dead Season 1+2 der Fall ist, den bei den beiden Spielen gibt es nur das Interface auf Deutsch. 

@Valdasaar
Ich hab schon in dem anderen Thread geschrieben wo man sich informieren kann und das es eben nicht immer eine UK Version gibt sondern sehr oft mitlerweile einfach eine EU Version, was aber nicht heisst das es diese EU auch in DE gibt. Auch habe ich dir geschrieben das du das was bei Steam steht glauben kannst den jede falsche Angabe kann für den Publisher eine Verkaufsperre bei Steam bedeuten.

Des Weiteren hab ich dir geschrieben das ich seit 5 Jahren aus UK importiere und nie auch nur ein Spiel anders war, außer das es eben Uncut war wenn es in DE Cut ist.

Es gibt eine einzige Ausnahme bei der ein Spiel aus UK nur in Englisch verfügbar ist und das wäre bei Konsolenspielen, aber ich denke mal das es dir um PC Spiele geht


----------



## Valdasaar (27. September 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Jein, bei RU Keys gibt es eine 80% Chance das du auch nur in RU spielen kannst, auch das du nur mit einer RU IP das Spiel starten kannst und ebenfalls das du eine RU IP zum aktivieren brauchst
> Valve bzw. die Publisher machen mitlerweile vieles um zu verhindern das man diese RU Keys außerhalb RU aktivieren kann.
> 
> Bei UK Spielen bzw. EU Spielen ist aber immer Deutsch als Sprache drin. Die Ausnahme wäre das es das Spiel nicht auf Deutsch oder einer anderen Sprache gibt wie es bei The Walking Dead Season 1+2 der Fall ist, den bei den beiden Spielen gibt es nur das Interface auf Deutsch.
> ...




Danke für deine Hilfe, hast mir weitergeholfen


----------



## GRaVe303 (29. September 2014)

@shona: bei kinguin gibt es einige key's ,da steht eu version dran und das man eine vpn Verbindung braucht um diese zu aktivieren. Mal von uncut usw. abgesehen wäre dort z.B. auch ein älteres CoD billiger zu haben. 
  VPN usw. bekomm ich schon hin gefummelt, habe aber irgendwo gelesen, steam könnte einem das game wieder löschen oder gleich den ganzen Account sperren. 

Ist das nur bange mache oder ist da was dran? Hast du da Erfahrung?


----------



## Shona (29. September 2014)

GRaVe303 schrieb:


> @shona: bei kinguin gibt es einige key's


 EU ≠ ohne VPN
EU Keys/Versionen sind Keys/versionen die nur von der PEGI geprüft sind und überall außer in DE zu kaufen gibt (Außer man importiert diese)
EU Key/Versionen die eine VPN Verbindung brauchen um aktiviert zu werden, stehen in DE auf dem Index.

VPN ist laut SSA verboten, aber Valve sieht darüber hinweg solange man nicht zu viele RU Keys auf seinem Account aktiviert oder Keys die ggf geklaut sind wie von illegalen Keyshops. (kinguin gehört zu den nicht legalen)
Diesbezüglich das hier Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht mal lesen und hier auch gleich die Liste aller legalen Keyshops.


Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
Green Man Gaming
GamersGate Summer Sale
GameFly Digital
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Impluse
Amazon/Amazon.de/Amazon.co.uk/Amazon.fr/Amazon.it/usw.
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem


----------



## GRaVe303 (29. September 2014)

Danke dir für die Aufzählung der Shops. Mir war nicht bewußt, das kinguin nicht legal ist. Gerade die Anbieter mit mehreren tausend verkäufen... naja... egal.  
Ich war nur auf der suche nach älteren CoD Titeln und find's etwas unverschämt was Steam dafür noch für Preise aufruft.


----------



## Shona (30. September 2014)

GRaVe303 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Aufzählung der Shops. Mir war nicht bewußt, das kinguin nicht legal ist. Gerade die Anbieter mit mehreren tausend verkäufen... naja... egal.
> Ich war nur auf der suche nach älteren CoD Titeln und find's etwas unverschämt was Steam dafür noch für Preise aufruft.


Das ist nicht Valve die, die Preise verlangen sondern die Publisher selbst, in deinem Fall Activision.


----------



## GRaVe303 (30. September 2014)

egal wer, ich nicht bereit, für ein "altes" Spiel noch den Vollpreis zu bezahlen. Leider hält sich die Ersparnis auf alle Legalen Keyshops eher in Grenzen  Zock ich halt was anderes


----------



## MrMantis (6. November 2014)

Hallo, ich habe gestern ein Spiel bei Steam heruntergeladen, kurz vor Schluss habe ich dann Steam beendet, als ich heute Morgen noch die letzten 1- 2 GB laden wollte, hat es mich wieder zurükgeworfen. Jetzt muss ich nochmal mindestens 1/4 erneut herunterladen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, was mit den heruntergeladenen Dateien passiert ist, besteht eine Möglichkeit den Download da fortzusetzen, sodass ich nur noch die 1- 2 GB laden muss ?.


----------



## Shona (6. November 2014)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe gestern ein Spiel bei Steam heruntergeladen, kurz vor Schluss habe ich dann Steam beendet, als ich heute Morgen noch die letzten 1- 2 GB laden wollte, hat es mich wieder zurükgeworfen. Jetzt muss ich nochmal mindestens 1/4 erneut herunterladen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, was mit den heruntergeladenen Dateien passiert ist, besteht eine Möglichkeit den Download da fortzusetzen, sodass ich nur noch die 1- 2 GB laden muss ?.


 Sowas passiert wenn während du runterlädst ein neues Update rauskommt.
Dagegen kannst du nichts machen, außer vor 19 Uhr komplett laden weil das ist die Updatezeit bzw. die Zeit in der alle Updates rauskommen.


----------



## addicTix (26. November 2014)

Warum bekomme ich deswegen eine Sperre ?
http://i.imgur.com/jsXDCf8.png

Steam wieder auf Drogen oder was ? Gegen was für eine Nutzungsbedingung soll ich da bitte verstoßen ? 
Für genau solche Tipps gibt es doch die Guides...


----------

